# Is Northerner ok?



## Newtothis (May 19, 2012)

Noticed Nortnerner hasn't been around today...hope all is ok xx


----------



## mum2westiesGill (May 19, 2012)

I've also noticed our Northerner is missing, he's not posted on here "Group 7-day waking average?" for the last week (not that you *have *to). I hope you're ok Northerner. Come back to us, you do a great job here, we miss you Xx


----------



## Steff (May 19, 2012)

Hope Alan dont mind me saying but he is having abit of a lull lately, his beady eyes are still keeping an eye on us all though x ((((((alan)))))))


----------



## Doddy (May 19, 2012)

I have missed him too...he is normally the first to offer advice xx

Hope you ok buddy xxx


----------



## Marier (May 19, 2012)

Iv also missed him and noticed he not been around Hope your ok Alan


----------



## AJLang (May 19, 2012)

I've missed Alan as well.  I hope that you are ok.


----------



## Tina63 (May 19, 2012)

Glad I'm not the only one who worries about him!  He did pop up on one of my posts briefly yesterday, but that was the first time I had seen him on for a few days.

Come back Alan, all is forgiven!! (and we all miss you!)  Seriously though, hope you are ok.

Tina xx


----------



## Twitchy (May 19, 2012)

Hope you're ok, Alan! Got me worrying about you what with that dodgy boiler of yours now!!!  Take care of yourself, this forum is lovely & that's got an awful lot to do with your kindness & wisdom. Hope you're ok (((((hugs!))))) xx


----------



## Northerner (May 19, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your kind words and concern, I do struggle sometimes, but it does give people a bit of a rest from my constant posting  I'm sure I'll be back to full strength before long


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 19, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I do struggle sometimes,



(((((((((((hugs for Alan))))))))))))  hope you feel better soon Alan.


----------



## Tina63 (May 19, 2012)

Oh Alan, you don't sound too happy.  Do as you say to others, please keep posting on here, we will help you through.  Hope you are looking after yourself ok.  Sending you a big hug.

Tina x


----------



## Tina63 (May 19, 2012)

And it doesn't 'give us a rest' - well all miss you and worry about you.  So there!


----------



## AJLang (May 19, 2012)

Big hugs Northener {{{{{{Northener}}}}} Hope you feel better soon. Susie sends big hugs and woofs and cuddles as well


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 19, 2012)

Hope you are feeling back to full strength soon Alan.


----------



## Newtothis (May 19, 2012)

Hi Alan, I'll share with you the saying that has stuck with me all my life and I hope helps....

*'this too shall pass'*..... 


Thinking of you friend xx


----------



## newbs (May 19, 2012)

Hope you're feeling back to your normal self soon, definitely missed on here.


----------



## slipper (May 19, 2012)

It will pass Northerner, in the meantime, treat and be kind to yourself. 

See you back when your ready, take care.


----------



## fencesitter (May 19, 2012)

((((((Northerner))))))


----------



## AndyS (May 19, 2012)

Hi Alan

Hope your okay.  Anything we can help you with please just shout.

This forum is an absolute godsend for a lot of people.  You and a number of other people make it what it is.

I think a lot of folk will agree this song was written for Northerner 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4gQqpUMotU

Take care

Andy


----------



## Ellowyne (May 19, 2012)

(((((((((((Hope you Feel better soon!....Hugs! xXx))))))))))))


----------



## Twitchy (May 19, 2012)

Hope you're ok Alan, and feel better each day. (((((hug!!))))) You are a lovely, caring & wise person & have been a huge help to me (& so many others!) at times when I have felt at rock bottom - i hope you know there are lots of us wishing you well & thinking of / praying for you. Hoping you feel better soon. Xxx


----------



## cazscot (May 20, 2012)

(((hugs))) Alan


----------



## hyper-Suze (May 20, 2012)

Oh no, only just checked on here and read this post! Alan, our rock...I really hope that you feel more yourself soon but as others have said, whilst your in your lull, please just take care and stay well and let us cheer you up when you feel more comfortable at returning to regular posting again...

big hugs to you xxxxx


----------



## Barb (May 20, 2012)

Hope things improve soon. 



Newtothis said:


> Noticed Nortnerner hasn't been around today...hope all is ok xx


----------



## Sazzaroo (May 20, 2012)

_Sending positive thoughts your way Alan and good for you taking some time out to look after you as you are always there for everyone else and right now mate YOU MATTER.

Gentle hugs being sent your way x_


----------



## Katieb (May 20, 2012)

Adding my best wishes to everyone else's Alan! Hope you feel better soon.Katiex


----------



## Andy HB (May 20, 2012)

I hope the black dog is sent packing soon.

Best wishes,

Andy


----------



## pippin (May 20, 2012)

Adding {{{{{hugs}}}}} hope you feel better soon Alan. Take as much rest as you need x


----------



## Ruth Goode (May 20, 2012)

Get well quick (((hugs)))


----------



## grainger (May 20, 2012)

Would like to also add ((((((hugs)))))) hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Hanmillmum (May 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear you're not too grand! Hope you pick up soon and we see you back posting.  

Take care of yourself x


----------



## FM001 (May 20, 2012)

Take care and come back soon.


----------



## KateR (May 20, 2012)

((((HUGS)))) from me too.


----------



## Medusa (May 20, 2012)

hugs from me too


----------



## Northerner (May 21, 2012)

Thank you everyone for all your good wishes


----------



## vince13 (May 21, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Thank you everyone for all your good wishes



No peace for the wicked eh Alan ?  Glad to see you posting again.


----------

